# Disabling email notifications



## MrMuselk

I recently disabled notifications via email, due to my email filling up with WR emails. I then went to My account > Preferences, and disabled all Email notifications from there. The thing is, I’m still receiving WR notifications. I’ve even tried putting WR in my spam folder, but to no avail. Does anyone else have this problem, and is there a solution?


----------



## mkellogg

Hi,

I take it that you clicked "disable all emails" at the bottom of an email, right? I have to admit that I'm not sure if that actually disables all emails. It might instead disable new subscriptions to new threads, while old email subscriptions to old threads might still be there. You might need to unsubscribe from each thread, but I hope not.  Does anybody else know better?


----------



## MrMuselk

Thank you for the help, Mr Kellogg. I’ve tried now. Could someone confirm they are disabled by posting?


----------



## Peterdg

Post as per your request.


----------



## mkellogg

Well, at least disabled for this one thread. Hopefully, all of them!


----------



## MrMuselk

Peterdg said:


> Post as per your request.





mkellogg said:


> Well, at least disabled for this one thread. Hopefully, all of them!


Thanks everyone; all my notifications are now disabled.


----------



## shawnee

I received a notification over a year ago and long since replied to it, but the red No1 still appears. Why doesn't it disappear once it has been accessed?


----------



## mkellogg

shawnee said:


> I received a notification over a year ago and long since replied to it, but the red No1 still appears. Why doesn't it disappear once it has been accessed?



If it is an email, maybe you have marked it as "unread". If it is some other notification, I am not sure.


----------



## shawnee

It was an email or private message, or lately called conversation?. I've read it and responded. I see no function that requires me to mark as read or unread.


----------



## mkellogg

OK, so the email icon has a "1" on it. Click the icon once, it should show you the single conversation that is causing the "1" to show there. Click on that conversation to view it. Now the 1 should disappear. At least, that is how I think it should work!


----------



## shawnee

I had performed that function countless times over the year or so it has been there but the No 1 icon persisted until now? Thanks.


----------

